# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  منزلة العربية بين علوم الدين

## غالب بن محمد المزروع

منزلة العربية بين علوم الدين
للشيخ محمد بن عبدالرحمن السبيهين
وهو درس علمي ماتع فلا يفوتكم
الرياض .:: إذاعة القرآن الكريم بالمملكة العربية السعودية ::. 
أوقات البث :
الجمعة 10-1-1429 هـ 3:00 مساءًا 
وهذا الرابط للإستماع :
http://www.liveislam.net/browsesubje...on=listen&sid=

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

> دروس علمية
> منزلة العربية بين علوم الدين
> للشيخ محمد بن عبدالرحمن السبيهين
> الرياض .:: إذاعة القرآن الكريم بالمملكة العربية السعودية ::. 
> أوقات البث :
> الجمعة 10-1-1429 هـ 3:00 مساءًا 
> وهذا الرابط للإستماع :
> http://www.liveislam.net/browsesubje...on=listen&sid=


الدروس القادمة
الجمعة 17-1-1429 هـ 3:00 مساءًا
الجمعة 24-1-1429 هـ 3:00 مساءًا
الجمعة   1-2-1429 هـ 3:00 مساءًا
الجمعة8  -1-1429 هـ 3:00 مساءًا
لا تنسوا الرابط أعلاه

----------


## أبو فراس

بارك الله فيك 

بالفعل برنامج رائع ويعاد بين السادسة والنصف والسابعة صباحا لكن لا أتذكر في أي يوم هو

----------


## الهجرة

يعاد برنامج منزلة العربية يوم الأحد الساعة 6:30 صباحا.
و هناك برنامج آخر رائع و هو برنامج ( ورقات في اللغة) يعرض فصولا من اللغة العربية و آدابها 
يأتي يوم الأربعاء الساعة 10:15 صباحا، و يعاد على الساعة 6:30 مغرب يوم الجمعة.
و يبث على موقع البث الإسلامي الساعة 3:00 ظهرا يوم الأربعاء   http://www.liveislam.net/browsesubje...&action=listen

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

> بارك الله فيك 
> بالفعل برنامج رائع ويعاد بين السادسة والنصف والسابعة صباحا لكن لا أتذكر في أي يوم هو


وفيك بارك ، وجزاك الله خيرًا

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

> الدروس القادمة
> الجمعة 17-1-1429 هـ 3:00 مساءًا
> الجمعة 24-1-1429 هـ 3:00 مساءًا
> الجمعة   1-2-1429 هـ 3:00 مساءًا
> الجمعة8  -1-1429 هـ 3:00 مساءًا
> لا تنسوا الرابط أعلاه





> يعاد برنامج منزلة العربية يوم الأحد الساعة 6:30 صباحا.
> و هناك برنامج آخر رائع و هو برنامج ( ورقات في اللغة) يعرض فصولا من اللغة العربية و آدابها 
> يأتي يوم الأربعاء الساعة 10:15 صباحا، و يعاد على الساعة 6:30 مغرب يوم الجمعة.
> و يبث على موقع البث الإسلامي الساعة 3:00 ظهرا يوم الأربعاء   http://www.liveislam.net/browsesubje...&action=listen


تذكير وتنويه فيما يخص البرنامجين 
مع الشكر للأخت الكريمة على جهدها المبارك
وياحبّذا المواصلة معنا فيما يتعلق بالبرنامجين - كرمًا لا أمرًا -

----------


## أنهار المحيسن

بارك الله فيكم وفي الشيخ وفي الإذاعة.
من يفيدني في جدولها برامجها الجديد لهذه الدورة؟

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

> بارك الله فيكم وفي الشيخ وفي الإذاعة.
> من يفيدني في جدولها برامجها الجديد لهذه الدورة؟


وفيكم بارك أختاه
هاكِ رابط الإذاعة ، مع أنني لم أجدهم قد ضمّنوا الجدول الجديد !! 
وسأحاول الحصول عليه قريبًا إن شاء الله
http://www.2quran.com/j/

----------


## الهجرة

هذا هو جدول برامج إذاعة القرآن الكريم للدورة الجديدة من 1-1-1429هـ إلى 30-6-1429هـ 
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/qVqNAAK

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

> هذا هو جدول برامج إذاعة القرآن الكريم للدورة الجديدة من 1-1-1429هـ إلى 30-6-1429هـ 
> http://www.fileflyer.com/view/qVqNAAK


لاحرمكِ الله الأجر أختاه - آمين -

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

تذكير بدرس البرنامج على نفس الرابط
الجمعة 24-1-1429 هـ 3:00 مساءًا

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

تذكير بدرس البرنامج على نفس الرابط
الجمعة 1-2-1429 هـ 3:00 مساءًا

----------


## أم هشام

من هنا لكم تحميل دروس ( منزلة العربية بين علوم الدين ) 


http://www.muslimat.net/?action=sec&id=103

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

> من هنا لكم تحميل دروس ( منزلة العربية بين علوم الدين ) 
> http://www.muslimat.net/?action=sec&id=103


شكر الله لك أختاه ، فكنت أريد أن أنسخ جميع الروابط الخاصة بحلقات هذا البرنامج 
بعد اكتماله ؛ فقد أراحني هذا الرابط كثيرًا .

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

تذكير بدرس البرنامج القادم على نفس الرابط السابق
الجمعة 8-2-1429 هـ 3:00 مساءًا

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

للرفع
رفع الله قدرنا جميعًا ، وقدر اللغة العربية  - آمين -

----------


## لامية العرب

للتذكير بهذا البرنامج 
سيكون موعدكم يوم الأحد 6-5-1429 هـ
الساعة 30-6 صباحا

في اذاعة القرآن بالمملكة العربية السعودية

تابع الرابط
http://www.liveislam.net/browsesubje...&action=listen

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

شكرا لكم ... بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

> للتذكير بهذا البرنامج 
> سيكون موعدكم يوم الأحد 6-5-1429 هـ
> الساعة 30-6 صباحا
> 
> في اذاعة القرآن بالمملكة العربية السعودية
> 
> تابع الرابط
> http://www.liveislam.net/browsesubje...&action=listen


ملاحظة :
للإستماع إليها مباشرة عبر البث الإسلامي عبر نفس الرابط
اليوم الأحد الساعة الثالثة عصرًا
http://www.liveislam.net/browsesubje...on=listen&sid=

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

ستعاد الحلقة الماضية عبر إذاعة القرآن الكريم في المملكة 
الساعة 4:30 مساءًا غدًا الجمعة 18/5
جدول الإذاعة :
http://www.liveislam.net/quran.php

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

للإستماع إليها مباشرة عبر البث الإسلامي عبر نفس الرابط
اليوم الأحد 20/5 الساعة الثالثة عصرًا
http://www.liveislam.net/browsesubje...on=listen&sid=

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

ستعاد الحلقة الماضية عبر إذاعة القرآن الكريم في المملكة 
الساعة 4:30 مساء غدٍ الجمعة 25/5
جدول الإذاعة :
http://www.liveislam.net/quran.php

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

للإستماع إليها مباشرة عبر البث الإسلامي عبر نفس الرابط
اليوم الأحد 27/5 الساعة الثالثة عصرًا
http://www.liveislam.net/browsesubje...on=listen&sid=

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

ستعاد الحلقة الماضية عبر إذاعة القرآن الكريم في المملكة 
الساعة 4:30 عصر الجمعة 2/6
جدول الإذاعة :
http://www.liveislam.net/quran.php

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

منزلة العربية بين علوم الدين
للشيخ محمد بن عبدالرحمن السبيهين
الرياض .:: إذاعة القرآن الكريم بالمملكة العربية السعودية ::. 
أوقات البث :
الأحد 4-6-1429 هـ 3:00 مساءً
http://www.liveislam.net/browsesubje...on=listen&sid=

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

ستعاد الحلقة الماضية عبر إذاعة القرآن الكريم في المملكة 
الساعة 4:30 عصر الجمعة 16/6
جدول الإذاعة :
http://www.liveislam.net/quran.php

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

ستعاد الحلقة الماضية عبر إذاعة القرآن الكريم في المملكة 
الساعة 4:30 عصر الجمعة 15/7
علمًا أن بث الحلقة للمرة الأولى في تمام الساعة 6:30 صباح كل يوم أحد
جدول الإذاعة :
http://www.liveislam.net/quran.php

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

ستعاد الحلقة الماضية عبر إذاعة القرآن الكريم في المملكة 
الساعة 4:30 عصر الجمعة 22/7
علمًا أن بث الحلقة للمرة الأولى في تمام الساعة 6:30 صباح كل يوم أحد
جدول الإذاعة :
http://www.liveislam.net/quran.php

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

ستعاد الحلقة الماضية عبر إذاعة القرآن الكريم في المملكة 
الساعة 4:30 عصر الجمعة 13/8
علمًا أن بث الحلقة للمرة الأولى في تمام الساعة 6:30 صباح كل يوم أحد
جدول الإذاعة :
http://www.liveislam.net/quran.php

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

ستعاد الحلقة الماضية عبر إذاعة القرآن الكريم في المملكة 
الساعة 4:30 عصر الجمعة 20/8

----------

